# ERC Fusion - $149



## rcrummel (Jul 17, 2006)

I just purchase the ERC Fusion from '05 - new. I think this is a great deal? My wife has the G2 (flex shaft, so I dont kill it - I'm 6'5" 285) and I hit it well. For the price, the ERC is almost a throw away.

Did Callaway over make these or did they just not sell therefore is just an ok driver?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

At the time when these came out Callaway had a few top of the range drivers out competing with themselves. 

A colleague was using the Ft3 on Sunday and he seemed to hit that really nice.


----------



## rcrummel (Jul 17, 2006)

Makes sense - the club just came in yesterday. I'm itchin' to use it, but can't until tomorrow - bummer.

$149 + 9.99 shipping (ground) - from Edwin Watts - good deal.


----------



## Callaway_Purist (Jul 27, 2006)

The ERC's are great clubs to use. I have the ERC 3 Wood and it works out great for me. My advice would to go to the range and hit a bucket or two. Mine took a while to learn how to hit. Also, it has a strange sound.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

i nver tried the erc out but the irons look really nice.


----------

